# Khaki Field 38 or 42?



## drstoltze

Hey guys!

So, I'm kinda indecisive between the Hamilton Khaki Field 38 and 42. I dont like the design with the big numerals on the 40mm, and I don't really get why they had to change the great design on when going for the 40mm... Oh well..

My wrist size is around 7.3-7.5 inches. So what do you guys think? 38 or 42? And please post wrist shots of your Khaki Fields, if possible! That would be highly appreciated!

/Marcus


----------



## T2B

I normally would say 38mm for the field but with a bigger wrist around 7.5" you may be better suited with the 42. Have you tried them on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drstoltze

T2B said:


> I normally would say 38mm for the field but with a bigger wrist around 7.5" you may be better suited with the 42. Have you tried them on?


Unfortunately not, as they are not sold here in Denmark. :/


----------



## chirs1211

I had this dilemma but with a 7.75in wrist i went for the 42mm,i probably could have got away with the 38mm but felt it would have been just that little bit too small.
Unfortunately with your wrist size you're bang in the middle for sizing, so really boils done to preference.
40mm would be the best option
Have you considered the Khaki King @40mm?

Chris


----------



## Aonarch

7.5" wrist, definitely a 42.


----------



## drstoltze

chirs1211 said:


> I had this dilemma but with a 7.75in wrist i went for the 42mm,i probably could have got away with the 38mm but felt it would have been just that little bit too small.
> Unfortunately with your wrist size you're bang in the middle for sizing, so really boils done to preference.
> 40mm would be the best option
> Have you considered the Khaki King @40mm?
> 
> Chris


Yeaah. But not too sure I like the design with the day on top. I'm really into the 38 and 42 design.


----------



## chirs1211

That's fair enough, i was in almost exactly the same boat, it was the crown guards i couldn't decide on.
I ordered a 42mm this morning so i can do some pics if you'd like once it arrives, i know my wrist is a little bigger but it may give you an idea on the size.

Chris


----------



## drstoltze

chirs1211 said:


> That's fair enough, i was in almost exactly the same boat, it was the crown guards i couldn't decide on.
> I ordered a 42mm this morning so i can do some pics if you'd like once it arrives, i know my wrist is a little bigger but it may give you an idea on the size.
> 
> Chris


Thanks, Chris! Would be awesome!

/Marcus


----------



## chirs1211

No problem, hopefully should be here sometime this week 

Chris


----------



## Drumguy

I have a 7.5" wrist and the 38mm Khaki. I think it looks fine. Here's some pics I have taken at different distances.


----------



## wdrazek

That does not look undersize at all.


----------



## PraneethRS

An important thing to consider is the Khaki has long lugs. I'd say 38 if you prefer smaller watches, or want the watch to be somewhat inconspicuous on the wrist and be able to slip under the sleeves of a shirt and stuff. 

If in general you prefer larger watches, get the 42mm.


----------



## triumphrox

I strongly disagree with those who make blanket statements regarding a direct and incontrovertible correlation between wrist size and watch diameters. I have a 7.5 inch wrist. Most of my watches are 40mm or greater and they feel great. I bought the Khaki Field Automatic in 42mm and immediately sent it back for the 38mm. I think the proportions are better, IMO it looks better, and it definitely wears better. Field watches are not supposed to be enormous.
BTW Marcus, it's a great watch.


----------



## drstoltze

Thanks for the great replys guys! I am a total watch newbie, so for me it is a bit difficult to say if I'm more into smaller or larger watches.  As mentioned above, it is not possible for me to try on Hamilton watches here in Denmark, but I tried on a Timex that I think was 38mm and thought it looked very small... Don't know if they are comparable in any way? Maybe I can get a picture from the shop later today.


----------



## swl75

As mentioned above, these watches have long lugs. I tried on a 38 and 40 and while the dial of the 40 was fine, the lugs were too long for my wrist (which is small). Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## B.Boston

I have the same size wrist as you and much prefer the 38 to the 42. I tried on pretty much all the khaki fields including the 42 and it just felt too large and long in the lugs. Also the date window looks better on the 38 to my eye.

Some pics of the 38 black and silver dial:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevada1995

Long lugs on this watch, you could go with either but I would recommend the 42MM.


----------



## drstoltze

B.Boston said:


> I have the same size wrist as you and much prefer the 38 to the 42. I tried on pretty much all the khaki fields including the 42 and it just felt too large and long in the lugs. Also the date window looks better on the 38 to my eye.
> 
> Some pics of the 38 black and silver dial:
> 
> (...)


Great pics man! Thanks! Leaning towards the 38 now! Do you have some pics from a little further away? Sometimes nice to look at the watch from another angle.



nevada1995 said:


> Long lugs on this watch, you could go with either but I would recommend the 42MM.


Thanks man! Can I ask why you lean towards the 42?


----------



## B.Boston

drstoltze said:


> Great pics man! Thanks! Leaning towards the 38 now! Do you have some pics from a little further away? Sometimes nice to look at the watch from another angle.
> 
> Sure I am wearing mine today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one that shows I wear the watch at 7.5 inches. (You can tell from the indent) I wear it snug, but not tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano

I have the 42mm and I think it's great on my 7" wrist. This watch is thin and wears very comfortably, strap or bracelet. It is easily top three among my watches and gets lots of wrist time.


----------



## hywaychyle

I would go 38mm all the way!! For me, the 38mm just fits for this style. I personally think military style pieces like this always look better in this proportion... Either way you go, this is a fantastic watch and you won't regret it. And as you can see the band combos are endless!! 

Sent from my S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hywaychyle

hywaychyle said:


> I would go 38mm all the way!! For me, the 38mm just fits for this style. I personally think military style pieces like this always look better in this proportion... Either way you go, this is a fantastic watch and you won't regret it. And as you can see the band combos are endless!!
> 
> Sent from my S7 using Tapatalk


And here is a shot on my just over 7 inch wrist!










Sent from my S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImVossy

I'd go with the 38mm if it's your first watch. 42mm is going to be a lot to get used to on your wrist. You can always go up to a larger size with future purchases. It sounds like the 38mm is the one you prefer the style of anyways. My ex was a sturdy guy and wore a 38mm daily - also from the Khaki line. It was masculine enough that he didn't need to "size up" to make it appear moreso.


----------



## fast12lane

This is a really interesting thread, thanks for all the photos! My current watch is a 39mm Chr Ward and I've been looking for something a little larger. I think 42mm might be the top of the spectrum for me though, as my wrist is about 7.25" and with the 39mm I feel like I could go a bit larger. It is neat to note how the longer lugs on the Hamilton make a difference in presence on the wrist.


----------



## drstoltze

Thanks for all the awesome replys guys! I decided on the 38 instead of the 42 today because of this thread!  The watch is currently out of stock from the seller, but I got a good price so it's okay I guess.  Will post pictures when it gets back in stock and they send it to me.

Thanks again!


----------



## ImVossy

You made a great choice, can't wait to see it!


----------



## drstoltze

After what seemed like an eternity of waiting I finally recieved my Khaki today. Super stoked about the looks and overall quality of this timepiece! Some people might say it's too small but I really like the non-flashy and vintage look of the watch. Have a look at the pictures below and thanks to everybody that voiced their oppinions!









































And just a final picture with my new watch and trusted moc toes. Seems like a good combo.


----------



## Burnt

Looks great! I opted for the 38mm as well a couple of weeks ago. With my sub-7" flat wrist I feel it's about the ideal size for the style of watch. Mine also came with the H-10 movement though it looks like they've changed the "H" cutout design on the rotor in yours.


----------



## drstoltze

Burnt said:


> Looks great! I opted for the 38mm as well a couple of weeks ago. With my sub-7" flat wrist I feel it's about the ideal size for the style of watch. Mine also came with the H-10 movement though it looks like they've changed the "H" cutout design on the rotor in yours.


Yep. Definitely a new rotor design. Looks like the Hamilton logo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

The Khaki will wear larger than a lot of 38mm watches do to long lugs and at just under 7.5 wrists the 38mm was more comfortable and IMO looked better. They are one of the best bang for the buck field watches out there plus the dial has a 3D stepped look.


----------



## dsquared24

drstoltze said:


> After what seemed like an eternity of waiting I finally recieved my Khaki today. Super stoked about the looks and overall quality of this timepiece! Some people might say it's too small but I really like the non-flashy and vintage look of the watch. Have a look at the pictures below and thanks to everybody that voiced their oppinions!
> 
> And just a final picture with my new watch and trusted moc toes. Seems like a good combo.
> 
> View attachment 10783794


Cannot ever go wrong with Red Wing X Khaki Field!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

These look great on you guys, having a 7.8in wrist i went for the 42mm and i'm glad as i think the 38mm would have been too small for me 

Chris


----------



## T2B

I agree. Over 7" typically would be better with the 42. But 7 and under I say the 38mm usually looks best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genco

Agree with many here...under 7"...38mm...over...42mm


----------



## wdrazek

38 is closer to the original but when I tried one on I actually liked the 42 better though I'm not a large watch guy. My wrist is 7 1/4.


----------



## ShadOsman

Im at 7.25, The Khaki king is 40mm. Wishing it was a 38


----------



## drstoltze

ShadOsman said:


> Im at 7.25, The Khaki king is 40mm. Wishing it was a 38
> View attachment 10823362


Don't think that looks bad at all. But I understand that you like the 38. Very original and vintage look to it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## back2class

You made the right choice. Classic watch like this should be classic size/style. Not a fan of 42mm watches for the most part. It's a trend and will pass. For sure on this watch the 38 is the sweet spot unless you have really wide wrists.


----------



## drstoltze

back2class said:


> You made the right choice. Classic watch like this should be classic size/style. Not a fan of 42mm watches for the most part. It's a trend and will pass. For sure on this watch the 38 is the sweet spot unless you have really wide wrists.


After wearing this for 10 days I couldn't agree more. This is the size for field watches IMHO. If i were to buy a diver for instance I would get a larger diameter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

The Khaki has some long lugs it is always best to try it on before snubbing the 38mm it wears bigger than most think.


----------



## Burnt

"The Khaki has some long lugs it is always best to try it on before snubbing the 38mm it wears bigger than most think."

Absolutely, and even more so on the Khaki Mechanical. I have both and if either of these watches were bigger I would've bought something else. To me, my 38mm Khaki Automatic is perfect.


----------



## B.Boston

Perfect proportions on the 38. Everything is where it should be. Looks nice on a NATO too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb

drstoltze said:


> After what seemed like an eternity of waiting I finally recieved my Khaki today. Super stoked about the looks and overall quality of this timepiece! Some people might say it's too small but I really like the non-flashy and vintage look of the watch. Have a look at the pictures below and thanks to everybody that voiced their oppinions!
> 
> View attachment 10783738
> 
> 
> View attachment 10783754
> 
> 
> View attachment 10783770
> 
> 
> View attachment 10783746
> 
> 
> View attachment 10783778
> 
> 
> And just a final picture with my new watch and trusted moc toes. Seems like a good combo.
> 
> View attachment 10783794


Thanks for sharing! Would you be able to tKr a picture on your wrist showing how many holes are "left"? I have a small wrist and trying to figure out if it will fit on that band well.

Dumb question, but how do I measure my wrist? I took a tape measure measurement and got about 61/4". Am I a freak?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt

Nah, not a freak. I measured mine and it comes in at 6.75 inches. That's the left wrist, which is the one I wear my watch on. My right wrist is a little larger, enough so that I have to adjust the bracelet or strap if I try to put a watch on it.


----------



## grunch

Some great pics and info in this thread. I have the 38 and have never ever wished it was bigger. I don't have very big wrists though.

The thing that pushed me over the edge was that the date window is perfectly in line with the numerals on the 38 and the 24hour marks are not offset at all. Much more pleasing to the eye for me.


----------



## Burnt

38mm on a Hirsch Lucca. The strap's a little dressy for the watch type but I like the way it matches my boots. Looking at that silver-dialed Khaki above has the wheels turning also!


----------



## briandb

Burnt said:


> 38mm on a Hirsch Lucca. The strap's a little dressy for the watch type but I like the way it matches my boots. Looking at that silver-dialed Khaki above has the wheels turning also!


Love them (Indy?) boots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

grunch said:


> S The thing that pushed me over the edge was that the date window is perfectly in line with the numerals on the 38 and the 24hour marks are not offset at all. Much more pleasing to the eye for me.


I can agree with the date issue, it is slightly more inboard on the 42mm's dial and i do wish it was better placed like the 38mm but its impossible.
However, the way the 42mm wears on my 7.75in wrist vastly outweighs the date issue, the 38mm ,i think, is just too small for me.

What is definite is in either size this is a very very nice watch 

Chris


----------



## Tobyohm

Can I ask you where you bought it? I live in Denmark as well, and I want to buy the Hamilton Khaki Field as well. Thanks in advance


----------



## duc

Burnt said:


> 38mm on a Hirsch Lucca. The strap's a little dressy for the watch type but I like the way it matches my boots. Looking at that silver-dialed Khaki above has the wheels turning also!


Dude, I don't usually stare at another man's boots, but in your case I'll make an exception. Can you tell me who made them?


----------



## duc

I have a 7.7" wrist and came by a 42mm. I love the watch but would love it even more if it were 38mm. I think the size of your wrist does (obviously) have a bearing on which size watch would look better. I also think the shape of your wrist plays into it as well. I think the ratio of height to width of the wrist (if there is such a rating) matters. For larger diameter wrists (7.25" and above); the taller your wrist is, compared to the width, the less obvious it is that the 42 will be a better choice.

I know it's early, so read it a few times before you tell me to go fly a kite.


----------



## chirs1211

I agree with this, it isn't all about wrist size but shape too, i have a 7.75in wrist but its more flatter than round so the 42mm suited me best.

Chris


----------



## Quartersawn

Burnt said:


> 38mm on a Hirsch Lucca. The strap's a little dressy for the watch type but I like the way it matches my boots...


Nice boots. :-!

I'm glad I'm not the only person who matches their watch straps to their boots. I don't have a photo of my Hamilton with boots so this will have to do for now.


----------



## MarkieB

Which watch are you considering: the Mechanical or Auto and the new model or old?

The auto 42 wears about the same size as the mechanical 38 as the mech has a larger dial to case ratio than the auto (I had the 42 auto) and the 24 hour track and fact that the hour markers are set nearer the centre of the dial (in front of the minute track) adds to the illusion.


----------



## Burnt

Boots AND belt. My wife thinks it’s weird but I call it attention to detail. I like the way the Omega works with black and still maintains casual. 

“Nice boots. 
I'm glad I'm not the only person who matches their watch straps to their boots. I don't have a photo of my Hamilton with boots so this will have to do for now.”


----------



## fastfras

duc said:


> Dude, I don't usually stare at another man's boots, but in your case I'll make an exception. Can you tell me who made them?


The sad thing is, we're never going to find out, his post was in March 2017.


----------



## Flanigan

The 38mm looks better imo. Not so bulky.


----------



## chirs1211

On a sub 7.5in yes definitely 38mm looks better

On my 7.8in wrist the 42mm is perfect

Chris


----------



## Stromboli

Just my opinion nothing more nothing less. I used to have the 42 mm Khaki and found it to be way to big for my 7.5" wrist. No I do not have the 38 mm but from what I have read it can be compared to the Seiko SKX007 size wise, not thickness but case size. I wear divers watches and have no problems wearing from 42 mm to 44 mm divers, but when I thought that the 42 mm Khaki was to large for a non divers watch was when I knew I had to flip it and not try such silly thinking again. I also have read that the lugs are a tad longer making it good for Nato straps but that also makes for a watch that looks a little larger also. I like that because traditionally 38 mm is in reality a smaller wear than a say 40 mm which is my cut off point, size wise for non divers. I do look forward to acquiring one of the non date khaki beauties.


----------



## Flanigan

I have ordered a 38mm. Will tell you what I think when I get it.


----------



## Flanigan

Flanigan said:


> I have ordered a 38mm. Will tell you what I think when I get it.


Wow! Have it now! What an amazing beautiful piece.

About size. A 42 mm would be to big. 38mm is perfect under the shirt and very versatile.

However the band is pretty short. Don't count on using it if you have over 7" wrist. I have around 7 3/4" and use the second last hole. The strap just look to short.

I am not a fan of the stock strap anyway so I don't really care.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Looks great! I just bought my son a 38mm Khaki Field identical to yours. I am so excited for him to get it!


----------



## CrazyCat

I own the 42mm now, and seems a tad large for my 7,25" wrist.

I previously had the 38mm, which seemed to be small then, but I think it was a better option now.
+1 about the strap length for the 38mm: it is too short!


----------



## Flanigan

CrazyCat said:


> I own the 42mm now, and seems a tad large for my 7,25" wrist.
> 
> I previously had the 38mm, which seemed to be small then, but I think it was a better option now.
> +1 about the strap length for the 38mm: it is too short!


One thing that needs to be considered is that with a larger wrist you also gets less space under the shirt cuff.

So with big watch and big wrist it gets really tight.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

I'm biased but I'm loving this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flanigan

WatchOutChicago said:


> I'm biased but I'm loving this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like 38.

Both 38 and 42 mm in One pic. It is strange how much difference 4mm can make.


----------



## Flanigan

A few days with the watch and I find it great! 

If it would be more than 38mm I would have problem to get it under the shirt sleeve.

I also notice that the watch looks blogger with a simple nato than the thick leather band. The ratio watch/band increase.


----------



## pixel_pusher

My ~7 inch wrist with the 38mm. I initially thought 38mm was way too small; but after a couple of weeks I can't imagine wearing 42mm anymore.


----------



## Flanigan

pixel_pusher said:


> My ~7 inch wrist with the 38mm. I initially thought 38mm was way too small; but after a couple of weeks I can't imagine wearing 42mm anymore.
> 
> View attachment 13053649
> View attachment 13053651


I agree

Here is it in my nearly 8 incher...


----------



## gvongies

38mm is right in the sweet spot


----------



## Unsubscriber

38!


----------



## chirs1211

38mm for wrists 7.5in and under 42mm for wrists over that is a good starting point, but it also depend on wrist shape, but also everyone is different and prefer different looks.

Chris


----------



## brandon\

Since this thread is still ticking, here’s my thought. If the same watch is offered with the same movement in two or more sizes, I’ll take the smallest. It somehow feels disingenuous for a watch to be larger just for the sake of it. Now if a model is only offered in a larger size, that was a design decision and adds to variety of choices. For example, the Khaki automatic in blue is only offered in 40 and 42 - I’d take the 40. And it wouldn’t feel weird to me that there are 38 automatics because the blue dial sets it apart as a slightly different model.


----------



## oztech

i strongly suggest trying it on do to long lug length and at 7.5 wrist the 38mm fits me better than the 42mm.


----------



## chirs1211

Brandon, I kinda disagree with this, with my wrist size 7.75in, if the Khaki was only offered in a 38mm i would more then likely not own one let alone two as i find 38mm simply too small for my wrist and my taste.
All credit to Hamilton for offering 2 sizes so the Field can be enjoyed by a larger audience.
Chris


----------



## brandon\

^ And that’s the spice of life!

For me, larger options don’t detract from the smaller size, so it’s all good. And I also have a 7.75 inch wrist - on a cold day. But I wear 33-34mm vintage watches on a regular basis and enjoy the crap out of them.


----------



## MarcoM

There's also 40, and I think that's a perfect size for my 18,5 cm wrist.


----------



## Unsubscriber

Fits you very well.


----------



## Akili

42!


----------



## brandon\

MarcoM said:


> There's also 40, and I think that's a perfect size for my 18,5 cm wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13096987


I love that dial pattern with the 12 and 6 larger.


----------



## SpaceCadet65

The 38 on my 7" wrist...


----------



## zed073

42mm on my 7"


----------



## MUDMAN

Has water resistant issue been resolved with khaki field model? I'm planning to buy the 42mm version. Can it survive heavy rain? I won't wear it swimming btw. Hope anyone can share their experience. Thanks.


----------



## georgenaka

for your wrist size you could easily wear either. 42" lug to lug was too long for my flat top 6.5" wrist. For you, do you prefer the look of the lugs right to the edges of your wrist? the lugs of the 38 wouldn't reach the very edges of your wrist (which is fine, just difference preference in look)


----------



## Flanigan

That they dont make a proper 40mm Hamilton Khaki Field is a total mystery. Sounds like a nobrainer to me.

Lets be honest. The Hamilton Fields 40mm with all the strange additions like supersize 12 and 6, looks like crap compared to the classic Hamilton Khaki field design which you find in 38, 42 and 44mm.


----------



## Rbird7282

Personally, the 38mm is the perfect size for everyday wear. I have two 42mm auto chronos and sometimes wish they were 38mm's


----------



## Tat2

Flanigan said:


> That they dont make a proper 40mm Hamilton Khaki Field is a total mystery. Sounds like a nobrainer to me.
> 
> Lets be honest. The Hamilton Fields 40mm with all the strange additions like supersize 12 and 6, looks like crap compared to the classic Hamilton Khaki field design which you find in 38, 42 and 44mm.


Exactly!! Why not a standard 40mm Khaki Field! It's not like they don't offer any 40mm styles. Kinda missing the boat Hamilton!!

T


----------



## Rice and Gravy

40mm 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Flanigan said:


> Looks like 38.
> 
> Both 38 and 42 mm in One pic. It is strange how much difference 4mm can make.


What size is your wrist sir?

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

I went for the 38" on my 7.25...I think it works...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsmling

For a 7.5 wrist, I would opt for the 42mm watch.


----------



## NC_Hager626

nsmling said:


> For a 7.5 wrist, I would opt for the 42mm watch.


Okay?


----------



## chirs1211

7.5in is an awkward one, you can successfully go either 38 or 42, at that wrist size it will depend equally, if not more so, on the shape of your wrist a more rounded wrist & 38mm is likely the best option but if it's a flatter profile 42mm may suit better. It's a difficult size to call 

Chris


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Well........my watch collecting illness has struck again!!!

I’m retuning this watch and ordered the 40mm H70305943. I fell for the size and the strap. 

Weird, I know. Hope it’s a keeper. 

The accuracy on the 38mm was insane!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pernicie

Nice watch. Great choice!

Enviado desde mi SM-T819 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

MitchCumsteen said:


> Well........my watch collecting illness has struck again!!!
> 
> I'm retuning this watch and ordered the 40mm H70305943. I fell for the size and the strap.
> 
> Weird, I know. Hope it's a keeper.
> 
> The accuracy on the 38mm was insane!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had to look up the H70305943 and I really like that blue. It's interesting that the none of the 40mm, whether it's the blue or cream color auto, or my black mechanical, have the layered looking face like the 38mm and 42mm do.


----------



## safetypro79

How is the lume on the Kahki?


----------



## R.Squire

38. Classic and timeless.


----------



## copperjohn

Old thread, but 42.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howzit

My wrist falls between 7.5 an 8" - 42mm for me! 40mm also looks great.


----------



## DTS419

No matter your wrist size please do not continue to bastardize the field watch genre by putting another 42 mm on the street. A 38 mm sized field watch was considered gargantuan for decades when they were actually used as tool watches and still looks proportioned to even the largest wrists today.


----------



## tmnc

I have both sizes and with my 7 in wrist I would say the 38mm is my more favorite, but not by much. It has better versatility with more outfits and occassions than the 42mm but I prefer the legibility of the 42mm. Both fit me very well and been happy with them.

Not exactly comparing apples to apples here, pics for reference.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heywatchit!!

Deleted.. Just saw the date of the original post.


----------

